# self employed "children's books writer/illustrator"



## free.will77 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi there

I know it's hard to answer but can anyone tell me which country is better for someone like me? art wise? New zealand, Canada, Australia? the whole art thing is really important to me. 

the other factors I'm thinking about:
it is the weather, if it's too cold, you have to stay home, and for me, soon will fall into depression. because I need to be with people, hearing them talk and live, just give me a feeling of being alive. not actually talking to them just watching them and feel that I'm not alone.

the friendliness, I don't like to be left alone, friendly quick answers and smiley faces, which tell you, you're welcome is enough.

the peace, not so concerned about money making because I'm currently facing one and had been before, but the peace and kindness are the most important factors to me. 

and it maybe sounds stupid but could you tell me how much work experience do you need at least to get qualify in order to assess your application? for New zealand? I need it for my husband who's industrial manager...

guys thank you for reading this, sorry if it's too long. really sorry.

Bahareh (it means spring season)


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

free.will77 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I know it's hard to answer but can anyone tell me which country is better for someone like me? art wise? New zealand, Canada, Australia? the whole art thing is really important to me.
> 
> ...


Hi Bahareh (BTW, lovely name!)

NZ (especially in the North) will be warmer than Canada! I can say this with feeling, as we visited Canada (Rockies) last year in late May and there was still lots of snow on the ground....Brrr.

We find NZ'ers very friendly - but we've also found Australians friendly when we've visited there too. Me - I love the scenery here, and the fact you can plough into the shrubs in the garden without fear of being bitten by something deadly!

Your best bet on qualifications etc and point calculation is to look at Immigration New Zealand.

Good luck!


----------



## free.will77 (Apr 13, 2012)

thank you for replying and sharing your experience, I was looking around and reading the other thread and I found you as a person who pays attention and gives time to answer, you actually did it again and I was kinda hoping that it was you who replied, anyway thank you million times. 

yeah I agree but I don't know if we qualify,,, see, my husband has a MS in industrial engineering and I myself have BS in environmental engineering but I'm doing what I was supposed to do, writing for children which I love. on the site you mentioned I didn't actually say that how many years of experience at least, you must have to become qualify to apply. so if you know please tell me, so I can do something about it. (for my husband). I can't wait here any longer, but I assume we have to wait. 

and the other way is student visa which the cost of education would make it impossible to think about it for both of us. 

do you have any other idea to stimulate the process? 
could a self employed person be a main applicant? if so how many years of experience do I need?

sorry I don't have anybody here to ask these question, I hope you forgive me for that,

thank you in advance and wish you the best

Bahareh


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

free.will77 said:


> thank you for replying and sharing your experience, I was looking around and reading the other thread and I found you as a person who pays attention and gives time to answer, you actually did it again and I was kinda hoping that it was you who replied, anyway thank you million times.
> 
> yeah I agree but I don't know if we qualify,,, see, my husband has a MS in industrial engineering and I myself have BS in environmental engineering but I'm doing what I was supposed to do, writing for children which I love. on the site you mentioned I didn't actually say that how many years of experience at least, you must have to become qualify to apply. so if you know please tell me, so I can do something about it. (for my husband). I can't wait here any longer, but I assume we have to wait.
> 
> ...


Hi there
I think it would be difficult to start off self employed over here - it's much easier to get a visa if you have a job offer. However you could look at an Investor visa. See Review of the Essential Skills in Demand Lists

But it may be worth pursuing your husband's application - with an MSc in Industrial Engineering this will help. Try filling in the points indicator for him (in 'toolbox' on the right hand panel of Skilled Migrant Category) and see how he does.


----------



## free.will77 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi there

thank you for the reply, and I'm checking the site you mentioned. I hope they accept because, in long term skill in demand, industrial engineering is included and my husband bachelor degree is industrial engineering not the Ms. I don't know. 
so it sounds risky if I become a main applicant, as I see there's no visa for self employed for that category. 

thank you for your help. I'm hoping I can find a way. 

have a nice time

Bahareh


----------

